# Sir Vape Stock Sheet



## Sir Vape (24/9/14)

Hi guys

Please see attached file stock sheet from Sir Vape.
It's been a mad week of sales and this is what we have left. (Thank you, thank you for all your support)

As you will notice most of these items are available in South Africa for the first. Our aim was to source a collection of the latest released products available as well as few classics at the best price possible. We are busy with our next order and have some exciting products coming in 

Orders will work on a first come / first serve basis and invoices will be sent out this eve. Please note that we require payment before orders are couriered. Have a look, we hope you like and email us your orders through to asksirvape@gmail.com.


----------



## huffnpuff (24/9/14)

Must....Be....Strong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/9/14)

Morning everyone

Will be updating the list this morning. Orders going for courier around 2:00pm. If you would like to receive your goods by Friday, please place your orders by 12:00 today.


----------



## Sir Vape (25/9/14)

Stock sheet has been updated


----------



## Sir Vape (26/9/14)

Stock sheet updated

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/14)

Stock sheet updated


----------



## BigGuy (2/10/14)

You on the ball HOBBIT


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/14)

As always BIG GUY as always

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/14)

Stock sheet updated.


----------

